
NASA shakes up exploration leadership - darshanrai
https://spacenews.com/nasa-shakes-up-exploration-leadership/
======
NotSammyHagar
These leaders, especially Gerst seem to have kept nasa going in this world
where we basically waste money in a job creation program and don't design
anything that's immediately usable. The current administration isn't going to
accomplish anything by firing competent leaders.

